# I really Dont Deserve Rabbits :(



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like im in for yet another sleepless night 

not only have i lost Poppy 2 on saturday, to neurological problems
Coookie on monday to bloat
Tessa on wednesday to suspected internal tumours causing a complete blockage of her gut

but now it looks like Nasrin has a URI, and i will be amazed if she lasts the night, she wont even take a syringe feed
shes had baytril and metacam and all we can do now is hope


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG im sooooo sorry  if you need someone to stay up with you i will gladly sit in 

xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im so very sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

P.S you *do* deserve rabbits i have not been on here long and even i can tell how much you love and care for not just your animals but other animals aswell, sometimes these things are out of your control and it certainly isnt your fault.

Lots of hugs coming at you ((((((((())))))))

xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks, both of you.

i just feel like a complete failure where they are concerned at the moment, i have spent over £200 in vet bills this week, had just over 1 nights sleep, and all i have to show for it is 3 dead babies, and possibly a 4th  

shes getting worse and theres nothing i can do to help her


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

But the 200 pound vet bill and complete lack of sleep just proves to me even more how devoted to your pets you are. Im really really sorry that this has happened


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to agree in no way do you not deserve those bun's.. They are(were) very lucky to have you.
RIP Bunnys xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if my vets didnt love me it would be past the £300 mark, but i have a discount applied to everything, and they do their best to knock of costs any where they can for me

I know its probably just sods law, and even the vets have said with as many rescues as i have they are bound to be some hidden problems, but it really doesnt make it any easier

she can barely stand  i feel so helpless just watching her


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes gone.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

so sad.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> shes gone.


I'm so very sorry ((((hugs))))


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You poorm thing!!!!!!!!!!!! What are the odds of so many in a week!! Oh hun am so sorry!!!!! HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RIP little one, sleep well.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i have had 4 rabbits in total, 2 have passed away. it truly broke my heart. one from bloat and the other had diabetes and brain problems. i felt just like u, that i couldn't look after these beautiful things. know time has passed i know that i did all i could for them. i stayed up like u, syringe feeding, hoping for the best. or calling the vets at all hours to see if there was any progress. some times its just out of our hands. i hope with time u can sort of understand that. i hope you all the best


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've only just seen this post. I am so so sorry for you. You must feel so drained right now. You give everything to them, what better bunny mummy could they have. You poor thing x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss hun. 

Sleep tight little bun x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry hun, sorry I wasn't here for you last night but Reed had to be admitted so I spent most of the night at the vets myself 



RIP Nasrin Binky free over the bridge little one xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Oh my god, I'm so sorry hun, sorry I wasn't here for you last night but Reed had to be admitted so I spent most of the night at the vets myself
> 
> RIP Nasrin Binky free over the bridge little one xxx


its ok bernie, you have enough on your own plate at the moment without my problems too.
hope reeds ok 

i knew she wasnt going to make it  what did i do to deserve all this, what did my poor bunnies do to deserve it?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear this, sounds like a nightmare of a week. I'm sure its nothing you or the bunnies have done, I would put it down to their hidden pasts. You have showed them love and care and they have died happy! please dont beat yourself up over it


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Nasrin. Believe me, no one deserves rabbits more than you.

It doesnt bear thinking about what would have happened to most of your rabbits without you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry for your losses you did everything you could for your rabbits you can do no more than that...so please dont beat yourself up x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lil - so sad. **hugs**
Jacqui


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh lil miss so sorry for your losses, its a truly bad bad week :frown2:

But you did your best and I'm sure they all knew they were loved very much, you do deserve them hun, they needed you and you were there for them day and night!

Sleep well little ones and wake to run free at rainbow bridge.

Big hugs x


----------

